# [SATA] Lenteur de disque.

## Nidel

Bonjour,

j'ai installé Gentoo sur une dédibox il y a 1 mois et aujourd'hui je me rend compte de la lenteur du disque dur.

SEAGATE sata d'une capacité de 152.625 Go.

(la config complete )

mon fstab:

```
shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/sda3       none    swap    sw      0       0

/dev/sda2       /       reiserfs        defaults        0       2

/dev/sda1       /boot   ext3            noauto,noatime  0       2

/dev/sda5       /home   reiserfs        defaults        0       2

/dev/sda6       /var    reiserfs        defaults        0       2

```

Voici ce qui en retourne:

```
heritage ~ # hdparm -TtI /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3160812AS

        Serial Number:      5LSBXZSH

        Firmware Revision:  3.AAE

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312581808

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      152627 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      160041 MBytes (160 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Phy event counters

           *    Software settings preservation

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

Checksum: correct

 Timing cached reads:   524 MB in  2.00 seconds = 261.81 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  126 MB in  3.01 seconds =  41.92 MB/sec

heritage ~ #

```

Ce taux de transfert me semble bien bas pour du Sata.

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ton lspci s.v.p.

Il doit te manquer le driver pour ton chipset de carte mère.

----------

## loopx

J'ai eu des problèmes (j'ai toujours) avec mon disque dur sata SEAGATE de 250 Go ... 

En fait, il va très bien (pas de perte de données), mais il bug:

lors de transfert (lorsque la tete bouge beaucoup), il lui prend des sauts d'humeur qui provoque un ptit son étrange (grding: la tete qui se remet surement au début du disque) puis sa continue normalement. Ca le fait plusieurs fois par minute à certain moment et ca peut durer plusieurs seconde (proceseur à 100%, disque dur en attente, tout le système en paye les conséquences. C'est vraiment bizarre et j'ai po de solution (pas envie de le rapporter en garantie, c'est trop le bordel avec mes données). Alors seagate, moi qui était fan, ben j'en suis fort décu. Je le remplacerais prochainement par un de 500 giga, marque pas encore choisie...

Bon, suis surement un cas a part, ton problème est surement différent  ... quoique ... écoute bien ton disque dur   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> pas envie de le rapporter en garantie, c'est trop le bordel avec mes données).

 

C'est toi qui vois mais si tes données ont un peu d'importance, j'investiguerais tout de même un tantinet : ce genre de comportement peut être le signe d'un dd à l'agonie.

Comme c'est apparemment un disque neuf et puisque ta garantie est toujours valable, moi je n'hésiterais pas !

----------

## Temet

Ca concerne les disques durs : http://www.alionet.org/index.php?showtopic=18072&pid=155711&st=0&#entry155711

Perso, j'ai un léger problème sur mon laptop, mais pas méchant.

Lisez quand même, y en a qui ont tué des disques en un temps record avec ça.

----------

## d2_racing

Merci Temet pour le lien, je vais essayer ça sur mon laptop  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *loopx wrote:*   

> (pas envie de le rapporter en garantie, c'est trop le bordel avec mes données). Alors seagate, moi qui était fan, ben j'en suis fort décu.

 

Seagate fournit une garantie très longue sur ses disques (5 ans). Dans le domaine grand public, c'est le seul constructeur à faire ça. Leur SAV est relativement rapide (2 semaines en général). A mon avis, pour un organe aussi important, ça vaut le coup de faire un peu de ménage dans tes données, et de renvoyer tout ça en SAV. Seagate, j'ai toujours dit que c'était des bons disques, mais une panne, ça peut toujours arriver...

----------

## loopx

5 ans   :Shocked: 

Ah ouais, c'est bon ca, jvais attendre un peu comme ca, je pourrais profitter de la garantie   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> jvais attendre un peu comme ca, je pourrais profitter de la garantie  

 

Mais pas profiter de tes données qui vont être perdues quand ton disque plantera pour de bon?

----------

## gglaboussole

Je vais pas faire avancer le schmilblik mais tes perfs me semblent normales  sans être extraordinaires c'est vrai...

Que ce soit avec mon IDE:

```

laboussole jerome # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   632 MB in  2.00 seconds = 315.25 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.32 MB/sec

```

ou mon SATA :

```

laboussole jerome # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda 

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   612 MB in  2.00 seconds = 305.74 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.02 seconds =  56.89 MB/sec

```

je ne trouve pas mes disque lents et j'ai les bons drivers ! 

Les taux de transfert de 150 MB/s pour du SATA (ou 300 pour le SATA2) sont purement théoriques...même mon voisin qui a un raptor à 10000 tr/min plafonne à 75 MB/s... 

Enfin je suis étonné que personne s'en étonne justement et ne rassure Nidel...vous tournez à combien donc pour trouver ses perfs inquietantes ???

----------

## Nah

Ça me semble plutôt faible pour du SATA, pour ma part je tourne entre 76/78MB/sec avec libata.

C'est peut-etre la puce SATA (ViA apparement) qui est pas terrible ?

```
hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   4092 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2046.81 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  236 MB in  3.02 seconds =  78.27 MB/sec

```

----------

## julroy67

C'est off-topic mais à quoi correspondent les 2 lignes ?

Par exemple moi j'ai :

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   8854 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4433.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  208 MB in  3.02 seconds =  68.79 MB/sec

```

Le 2e correspond à la vitesse de lecture à partir du disque ? Ou je suis complètement à coté.   :Shocked: 

----------

## nemo13

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> C'est off-topic mais à quoi correspondent les 2 lignes ?
> 
> Par exemple moi j'ai :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bonjour,

 *Quote:*   

>  -T     Perform timings of cache reads for benchmark and comparison purposes.  For meaningful results, this
> 
>               operation  should be repeated 2-3 times on an otherwise inactive system (no other active processes)
> 
>               with at least a couple of megabytes of free memory.  This displays the speed  of  reading  directly
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  -t     Perform timings of device reads for benchmark and comparison  purposes.   For  meaningful  results,
> 
>               this  operation  should be repeated 2-3 times on an otherwise inactive system (no other active pro-
> 
>               cesses) with at least a couple of megabytes of free memory.  This displays  the  speed  of  reading
> ...

 

donc le -t donne relativement bien les performances de la gamelle.

à 68 Moctets/s t'es pas un pôvre.

A+

----------

## julroy67

Ah bien merci pour le résumé, je savais comment l'avoir en anglais mais c'était pas trop clair ^^

----------

## yoyo

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Les taux de transfert de 150 MB/s pour du SATA (ou 300 pour le SATA2) sont purement théoriques...même mon voisin qui a un raptor à 10000 tr/min plafonne à 75 MB/s... 

 En effet, les sata-150 ou même pata-133 (udma133) sont des arguments "commerciaux". En fait cela correspond au débit max qui peut transiter dans le tuyau. Mais certainement pas au débit max que peut lire/écrire un disque dur sur ses plateaux. Je précise bien "sur ses plateaux" car la mise en mémoire tampon, elle, va au débit max (enfin jamais vraiment au débit théorique, on est d'accord).

Ensuite c'est une histoire de "mécanique" : vitesse de rotation des plateaux, nombre de plateaux/de têtes de lecture/écriture etc.

Et encore après une histoire de système de fichiers et d'OS (modules/pilotes), voir aussi de charge cpu et i/o au moment du test.

Enfin, c'est vrai que 42Mb/sec c'est assez peu pour du 7200rpm ... Tu peux tester tes hdd sur une autre machine ?

Enjoy !

----------

## d2_racing

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Enfin, c'est vrai que 42Mb/sec c'est assez peu pour du 7200rpm ... Tu peux tester tes hdd sur une autre machine ?
> 
> 

 

Par contre si tu avais eu un laptop, je pense que ça aurait été normal.

----------

## yoyo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Enfin, c'est vrai que 42Mb/sec c'est assez peu pour du 7200rpm ... Tu peux tester tes hdd sur une autre machine ?
> 
>  Par contre si tu avais eu un laptop, je pense que ça aurait été normal.

 Ben en général, les laptops utilisent des disques à 5400rpm, soit une différence de 25% sur la vitesse de rotation qui se répercute directement sur les performances du hdd.

Enjoy !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi j'ai ceci sur ma dedibox:

```

darkvador ~ # hdparm -TtI /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3160812AS                             

        Serial Number:      5LSBYCSV

        Firmware Revision:  3.AAE   

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4 

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312581808

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      152627 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      160041 MBytes (160 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Phy event counters

           *    Software settings preservation

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

Checksum: correct

 Timing cached reads:   1064 MB in  2.00 seconds = 530.81 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  206 MB in  3.00 seconds =  68.59 MB/sec

```

Je n'ai rien fait de particulier pour les disques.

Tu devrais peut-etre checker ta config du kernel.

Si tu veux, je peux t'envoyer mon .config si tu veux comparer.

----------

## Nidel

Bonjour, désolé de ne pas avoir répondu avant.

Voici mon lspci :

```
heritage ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6120/VT6121/VT6122 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)

```

-KuRGaN- la config de ton kernel m'interesse oui, ça sera simpa  :Smile: 

Vu tes perfs , on pourrait dire que cela vient des drivers.

Merci

----------

